# Solved: Please Help..Trojan spyware



## curran (Sep 20, 2006)

I know a lot of guys are facing this issue..I desperately need help as this spyware trojan thing is driving me crazy. It keeps opening pop up windows with message "Cannot access Server" and open different kinds of security pages in IE. have tried different kind if anti-spware software without any help. I think its the strcodec folder with files isamonitor.exe and isamini.exe which are causing issues. Cant end these processes as usual. I have downloaded Hijackthis and have run a scan. The logfile is attached as below.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:24:31 PM, on 9/20/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\strCodec\isamonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\strCodec\pmsngr.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\strCodec\isamini.exe
E:\VIRTUA~1\winpatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\strCodec\pmmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Broadband Pacenet\Pacenet Dialer\PaceDial.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\scan32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program

Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat

7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {202a961f-23ae-42b1-9505-ffe3c818d717} - C:\Program Files\strCodec\isaddon.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: VS_IEHlprObj Class - {829CAB51-A4EA-4a15-87B6-4B7D0747939C} - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\bho.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft

Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live

Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pacenet] C:\Program Files\Broadband Pacenet\Pacenet Dialer\PaceDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] E:\VIRTUA~1\winpatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program

Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) -

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4F5E4276-C120-11D6-A1FD-00508B9D48EA} (dldisplay Class) - http://www.gamehouse.com/ghdlctl.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B7A331F6-43DC-44BE-B93C-CD2735431666}: NameServer = 203.115.71.66 203.115.81.38
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: BlueSoleil Hid Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network

Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network

Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network

Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\PCSuite\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\SpySweeper\WRSSSDK.exe

Thanks in anticipation.

Karan.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You should print out these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reading while in Safe Mode, because you will not be able to connect to the Internet to read from this site.

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a *folder* named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".
Choose your usual account.
Once in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted: "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply along with a new hijack log.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Warning: running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.


----------



## curran (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks...Here are the contents of the rapport.txt file

SmitFraudFix v2.94

Scan done at 22:19:43.48, Wed 09/20/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\karan Totlani\Desktop\Smitfraudfix\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix ran in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

C:\Program Files\strCodec\ Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

Here are the entries on the new hijackthislog file.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:24:06 PM, on 9/20/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Broadband Pacenet\Pacenet Dialer\PaceDial.exe
E:\VIRTUA~1\winpatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common

Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows

Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper -

{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program

Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}

- C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button -

{5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program

Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no

file)
O2 - BHO: VS_IEHlprObj Class - {829CAB51-A4EA-4a15-87B6-4B7D0747939C} -

C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\bho.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper -

{9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common

Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper -

{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program

files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper -

{BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live

Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} -

C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} -

c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar -

{BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live

Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network

Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network

Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pacenet] C:\Program Files\Broadband Pacenet\Pacenet

Dialer\PaceDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] E:\VIRTUA~1\winpatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common

Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN

Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program

Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program

Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program

Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\Program

Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page -

res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel -

res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\Program

Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\Program

Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program

Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program

Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program

Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services -

{5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program

Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} -

C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} -

C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger -

{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program

Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine

Advantage Validation Tool) -

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class)

- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O17 -

HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B7A331F6-43DC-44BE-B93C-CD2735431666

}: NameServer = 203.115.71.66 203.115.81.38
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} -

C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} -

C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. -

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner -

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: BlueSoleil Hid Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program

Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology

Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network

Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common

Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network

Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network

Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) -

Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network

Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\Common

Files\PCSuite\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - -

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

Hope this helps.

Thanks
Karan


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Clean







- If you feel it is fixed, mark it solved via thread tools above - if not what is the current situation?

Restore points 
Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

XP
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam


----------



## curran (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a strong feeling it has fixed it...PC has not played up in the last few minutes...Thanks a ton for ur help. Appreciate it.

Thanks a ton again.

Cheers
Karan


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

This thread is solved. I am closing it now if you need it reopened pm me or any other moderator.

Anyone with a similar problem *Please start a new thread! *

If you don't know how to start a new thread click here: http://www.techguy.org/welcome.html and look at #4.


----------

